# J87's Journal



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just back from a couple of weeks working away from home, decided when i got back i would start a journal.

Been training around 2 years, started off about 12 stone ish. Wanna get as close to 15 stone circa 10-12% BF as poss .. Gonna take a while.

My BF is a little higher than i would like just now but not a major problem, gonna start cycling carbs 20% lower on non workout days and start doing cardio which i haven't done since i stopped playing football last year, not expecting miracles from this but should keep it under control until i eventually cut.

*STATS*

*
*Age: 23 Years old

Height: 5ft 9"

Weight: 14 st 2 lbs

Natty

*MEASUREMENTS*

Chest: 44.5"

Legs: L-24.5", R-25"

Arms: L-16.25", R-16.00"

Calfs: L 15.75", R 16.25"

Waist: Relaxed 36", Tensed 35" (Don't know if i've measured this right? I fit into 32" jeans?)

*DIET:* Some things may change day to day but i almost never cheat, don't really crave junk.

*M1*

90g/70g oats

350ml milk

2 scoops whey

1 glass OJ

multivitamin + 2 omega 3 tabs

*M2*

90g/70g oats

350ml milk

2 scoops whey

1 tbsp EVOO

*M3*

80g/65g basmati rice

150g chicken/200g mince (chilli)

broccoli/asparagus

apple

*SNACK*

150g yogurt

100g fruit

*PWO*

1.5 scoops whey

1 scoop maltodextrin

*M4*

300g/240g white potatoes

200g chicken/fish/redmeat

broccoli/asparagus

*M5*

*
*4 eggs

1 slice cheese

*M6*

350ml milk

2 scoops casein

1 tbsp PB

*WORKOUT:*

Big 3 are currently at .. Squat 140 x 3 - Deadlift 160 x 3 - Bench 115 x 4, gonna concentrate upping the weight on these for a while.

Currently doing Chest/Triceps, Back/Biceps, Legs/Shoulders .. 3-4 sessions a week.

*PICTURES:*

DELETED TEMPORARY PICTURE, PICTURES ARE UP ON PAGE 3.

If anyone has any advice on diet/workout .. anything, batter in.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Chest today:

Went after meal 2. Wont bore you with the warmup sets. Off the top of my head ..

Bench - 110kg x 4 reps x 2 sets

Inc Bench - 90kg x 5 reps x 2 sets

Crossover - 70kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

CGBP - 70kg x 9 reps x 2 sets

Skull crushers into press once failed - 30kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

Bit a twinge in my shoulder when doing skull crushers. Gonna up my incline next week .. might up flat bench aswell, might give it another week though. Really need to get a training partner, gym was empty so had one of the lads that work there spotting me which is good but cant always expect that to happen.

Bout to have some Potatoes, broccolli and chicken, back and biceps on monday.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Woke up this mornin had a bloated feelin in my stomach .. felt worse as the day goes on. Dont know what i've came down with.

Only managed 3 meals so far today .. Should manage another (meal 6, as above) before bed.

6"+ snow outside .. if it gets any worse im not sure if the gym will be open tomorow .. dont know if i'l be up to it anyway. See whats happenin tomorow.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Got to the gym tonight, still wasnt right yesterday .. back and bi's.

Missed out deadlifts tonight .. didnt feel up to it. Never miss and of my 3 big lifts usually.

Working sets

T bar row - 70kg x 9 reps - 2 sets

Seated row machine - 130kg x 9 reps - 2 sets

Pull ups - non assisted - 5 .. assisted setting 14 - 8 reps

Dbl curl - 35kg - 8 reps - 2 sets

Cable hammer - Cant remember setting - 10 reps - 2 sets

Still feeling bloated alot, struggling to eat all my meals. Replaced meal 5 with something smaller till appetite is back.

Getting sick of meal 1 + 2 Gonna have to change one up.

Just glad to get to the gym tonight with all the snow, hoping i feel a bit better over the coming days and can focus on getting more weight on the bar.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Legs + shoulders tonight .. not usually my favourite but was up for it tonight.

Working sets

Squats - 140kg x 4 reps x 1 set .. PB

Leg press - 230kg x 20 ish reps x 2 sets .. PB (Bit too high for the reps .. Gonna add a good 20kg or so next time .. try and aim for around 12 -14 reps failure)

Ham curl - setting 9 x 15 ish reps x 2 sets

Military press - 50 kg - 9 reps x 2 sets (First time i've done this in a long time .. enjoyed it .. change from shoulder press, thought i would lift heavier mind you!)

Side raises - 30kg - 8 reps x 2 sets

Im not being too specific with details just now .. start getting more info soon .. gonna notepad myself up at the gym so should note all exact weights and reps, so i can try and progress every week .. all above comes from memory and could be out in some reps etc.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals J :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice work with the pb on the squats mate.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

xpower said:


> Good luck with your goals J :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, appreciate you stopping by.



Robbo90 said:


> Nice work with the pb on the squats mate.


Cheers mate, had someone standing behind me spotting, didnt need any help though .. made a difference just knowing someone was there. Try for 145 next week!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Started standyby for work this afternoon, so im on call for the next week .. which could throw things up in the air gym and diet wise but its been fine in the past so no excuses. Hopefully wont get called out mid gym session though! Chest and tri's tomorow.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Spoke too soon .. had a c*nt of a standby so far.

Went to bed at 2300 last night, got a phone call at 0200, got back home at 1100 this mornin then got called back out at 1145 till 1630.

So im pretty knackered, not long out my bed. Diets been nothing like usual today but still managed to fit in some decent grub.

Hopefully wont get called out again tonight, get a decent sleep, goto gym tomorow .. then they can call me out how much they want after that  .


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like a busy one,best get some kip then


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey man, your lifts look pretty similar to my own. Slightly higher in some places. Things look good for you. Am also a dirty little natty so will follow this with interest.

Good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

xpower said:


> Sounds like a busy one,best get some kip then


Match of the day, bath, casein .. bed 



1Tonne said:


> Hey man, your lifts look pretty similar to my own. Slightly higher in some places. Things look good for you. Am also a dirty little natty so will follow this with interest.
> 
> Good luck with your goals mate.


 Cheers mate, always good to know someone's following .. you got a journal goin?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a phone call at 1000 this mornin, didnt think i would get to gym as it shuts at 1400 on a sunday.

Got to the job by half 11 and the boy i was working with had it done already  so back home just intime for gym.

CHEST AND TRI'S

Flat bench - 110 x 4 reps x 2 sets

Inc bench - 95 x 5 reps x 1 set .. PB

- 95 x 4 reps x 1 set

Pec deck - 60 kg x 12 ish reps x 2 sets

Tri press machine - setting 16 x 12ish reps x 2 sets .. PB

Over head cable push - setting 10 i think x 12 ish reps x 2 sets

Didnt like pec deck atall .. gonna go between fly's and cable crossover from now on. Or if anyone else has any ideas?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a big fan of Pec dec myself mate. No matter what. Pit he settings too, never seems comfortable. Prefer flys as feel muscle stretch more. Not done cable crossovers so can't comment on that one. You seen tinytoms Swiss ball fly? Again not something I have tried but they seem to rave about it.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Not a big fan of Pec dec myself mate. No matter what. Pit he settings too, never seems comfortable. Prefer flys as feel muscle stretch more. Not done cable crossovers so can't comment on that one. You seen tinytoms Swiss ball fly? Again not something I have tried but they seem to rave about it.


Ano mate it just seemed to hurt my shoulders with minimal chest pump.

Yeah mate seen them talkin about it. Was thinkin bout givin them a bash .. maybe try it next chest day.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Day off work today due to weather  had to be ready to go out if needed but was in all day so gym at normal time.

BACK AND BICEPS

Deadlifts - 160kg x 3 reps (Been stuck on 160 for a while, dont know if its a mental thing or not .. Not sure if i should de-load for a while)

Barbell row - 90kg then 95kg x 10 ish reps .. PB

Cable row - setting 17 x 9 reps ish x 2 sets

Dumbbell curls - 35kg x 9 reps ish x 2 sets

Preacher ezbar curls - 25kg x 11 ish reps x 2 sets

Gonna go up a weight on every exercise next week if possible .. not sure what to do about deadlift though .. i think im just anxious to go for another rep incase something goes .. but i guess i gotta go for another rep and some point .. next weeks as good a time as any.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Back still tender from doing deadlifts on tuesday, was thinking of giving it a miss but decided to go. Turned out to be a pretty decent workout.

LEGS AND SHOULDERS

Squats - 140kg x 4 x 1 set .. Felt like i had another in me .. gonna add another 5kg next week/

Leg Press - 260kg x 14ish x 2 sets .. PB

Ham curls - setting 9 x 14 ish x 2 sets .. Dont really like this exercise tbh dosent feel natural .. gonna go back to SLDL but gonna have to look at my form .. feels like i use too much back when i do them.

Military Press - 50kg x 12 ish x 1 set

60kg x 8 sh x 1 set .. PB .. Really like this exercise .. Gonna get someone to spot me next time and go for broke .. see what i can lift.

Side raises - 30kg x 8 ish reps x 2 sets


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

CHEST AND TRI'S

Flat bench - 115kg x 4 reps x 1 set .. PB

"" - deloaded and pushed out a higher rep set to failure

Incline bench - 100kg x 4 reps x 1 set .. PB, no spotter .. think i could have maybe repped another

"" - deloaded and pushed out a higher rep set to failure

Crossover - 70kg x 12ish reps x 2 sets .. PB (i think)

Dips - bodyweight x 10 ish reps x 2 sets

Cable pushdown - 65kg x 12 ish reps x 2 sets

Decent workout .. could have done with a spotter for incline but the guy that works there was busy and there was only younger guys about and i think they would have made a cvnt of it tbh.

Lifts are goin up .. pretty happy with that .. enjoyed deloading and gettin some more reps out .. chest feels more fatigued than usual.

Hopefully get some proper pictures up later tonight .. dont quote me on it.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

BACK AND BICEPS

Deadlift - 160kg x 4 x 1 .. PB (Finally got another rep on 160 .. pleased i got it but i had 2 or 3 seconds between each rep which im not so happy about)

Seated row machine - 110kg x 8ish x 2 (Wasnt sure where to rest my body on the pad .. not the most comfortable exercise but good contraction on the reps)

Close grip pull down (V-bar) - setting 9 x 8ish x 2 (Not sure my forms great on this need to check up)

Ezbar curls - 25kg x 12ish x 2 (dropped 5kg to get some more reps out .. good pump)

Hammer rope curls - 35kg x 8 ish reps x 2 + drop sets on final set

Decent workout .. Feel like i could have done more for back .. might drop the CGPD didnt feel like i got alot out of it.

No pics the other night .. but i will get them up at some point soon .. just a pain in the ar*e takin and uploadin them.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

GET THEM PICS UP!!

CGPD - found i got a nice contraction if i brought it down to my face. Used to come down to the nipple line and whilst that was good, found bringing it to face caused a much wider focus on top of back.

Still looks like things are ticking over. I got Deadlifts for first time on Fri in 2 weeks, dreading it. Keep going mate, good read.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> GET THEM PICS UP!!
> 
> CGPD - found i got a nice contraction if i brought it down to my face. Used to come down to the nipple line and whilst that was good, found bringing it to face caused a much wider focus on top of back.
> 
> Still looks like things are ticking over. I got Deadlifts for first time on Fri in 2 weeks, dreading it. Keep going mate, good read.


 Next time my burds over mate il get her to take them .. promise 

Il maybe try CGPD a bit higher to the face next time mate, done them sorta chest height tonight.

Think im gonna need to add another back exercise specifically for lats .. i dont do alot of lat work and it shows.

Why the lay off from DL mate? Carryin an injury? Thanks mate appreciate it .. got a bit more motivation knowing someones keepin an eye. Will be following yours aswell.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been working solidly for the last 2 weeks and sadly when I work, I can't gym for 24 hrs so been out for 2 weeks. I know con had WRR doing bent ver close grip rows and he mentioned it hits his lats heavily. Am yet to try it myself. My lats are prob my weakest bodypart so due some attention in the coming year.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I've been working solidly for the last 2 weeks and sadly when I work, I can't gym for 24 hrs so been out for 2 weeks. I know con had WRR doing bent ver close grip rows and he mentioned it hits his lats heavily. Am yet to try it myself. My lats are prob my weakest bodypart so due some attention in the coming year.


 Ino what you mean mate, gym has to take a back seat sometimes .. you cant always help it.

Who's WWR? How wide's the grip mate? Im usually a little wider than shoulder width.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR is a guy on this forum.

And as to how close, yet to quiz him fully but get the feeling its very close, as in thumbs touching. Gonna try it on fri so can give you an idea then.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Time to neaten this up a bit i think ..

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 145kg x 4 reps x 1 set .. *PB*

Cable leg press - setting 19 - high reps - 2 sets (Someone was hoggin the leg press, wont be usin this machine again unless unavoidable)

SLDL - 100kg x 8ish reps x 2 sets (Felt it in my hammy's but also alot of lower back .. form check needed)

Military press - 60kg x 10ish reps x 2 sets .. up this next week

Side raise - 30kg x 10ish reps x 2 sets

Drop set of this thing i seen brandon curry do .. dont have a clue what their called :confused1:

Was tired tonight .. wasnt that up for it but need to get the sessions in .. gyms shutting for a re-vamp on the 20th for 7 days or something. Happy im PB'ing squats most weeks .. gonna need to check my form on a few exercises .. Youtube bound ..


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Bench press - 115 x 4 x 1 .. goin up next week

" " - 80 x 12 x 1

Incline bench - 100 x 4 x 1 .. wasnt too stable with this, think its cause i went high rep with the flat bench before it

" " - 80 x 5 x 1 .. chest was done, struggled with this

Crossover - 70 x 10ish x 1

Crossover - 60 x 12 ish x 1

French press - 25 x 10 ish x 2 .. *PB*

Over head cable extension - setting 10 x 10 ish x 2 + drop sets

Good workout .. really happy strengths goin up at the moment.

Not sure wether to go for more weight on the bar with incline or not .. if i do a higher rep set after a heavy set of flat my chest is pretty fatigued and il struggle to add weight on incline.

Il figure somethin out.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice squatting and benching mate :thumb:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Nice squatting and benching mate :thumb:


 Thanks mate .. how did you get on with those narrow rows?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

....didnt do em lol.

I will next week, im sure. Wait...thats christmas eve.....better not make another promise as im likely going to break it again lol.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> ....didnt do em lol.
> 
> I will next week, im sure. Wait...thats christmas eve.....better not make another promise as im likely going to break it again lol.


Lol you sound like me with my pictures mate


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

My gym's shut for a re-vamp of some sort .. not exactly sure whats goin on, another level for cardio and expanding the weights area a think.

So trained at city gym glasgow, they've got a thing going with my gym (enterprise kirkintilloch) and we've been told we can use there while its getting work done.

Traffic was murder getting over, its only about 25 mins away but took closer to an hour .. fine on the way home, and found the place easily enough.

Nice place, looks good inside, staff were brand new and really polite actually .. the gym's got a few things missing that i would have expected to be there but not a big deal.

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Deadlifts - 160kg x 5 reps x 1 set .. PB .. banged them out easy got another rep i wasnt expecting .. definately goin up 5kg next week

Barbell rows - 95kg x 9ish reps x 2 sets

Improvised Cable Row - full stack + 40kg in plates hanging off a threaded peice of steel pushed through the cable machine x 14ish reps x 2 sets

Dumbell Curls - 35 x 12 ish reps x 2 sets + drop set

Preachers - 25 x 10ish reps x 2 sets + drop set

Good workout , cant actually remember when my gym opens back up again .. might be the 27th .. so chances are il be over at city gym again before enterprise opens back up.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pics up ..

Got a bit of BF to lose .. everything needs improving but hamstrings are especially weak.

Hopefully il look back at these photos in 6 months time and there will be some very noticeable changes.

Posted 2 front quad cause i wasnt sure how my feet were to face for the pic .. please dont take the **** out my posin .. never done it before :lol:

5 pics up this post .. 3 the next.

Not been to the gym for a week now due to xmas stuff .. but back in tomorow.

Changed my workout a little after watchin the Dorian stuff Rekless posted today .. will post the details tomorow.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

LEGS:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You got a big back there lad. Nice work. Wouldnt say BF is a massive issue. Nice ab cut from the leg shots. Legs look the weakest part of you as a whole, but definately a solid base bud :thumb:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> You got a big back there lad. Nice work. Wouldnt say BF is a massive issue. Nice ab cut from the leg shots. Legs look the weakest part of you as a whole, but definately a solid base bud :thumb:


Thanks mate. Yeah im not too worried about it just now .. come summer il have another look though.

Yeah ino got a bit of catchin up to do .. especially hamstrings. Legs and shoulders today .. see how i like the new workout :thumb:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Always like following my members progress!

Keep up the hard training J.

BTW if you wanna hammer your legs you can always jump in on a session with me and garry!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Origin said:


> Always like following my members progress!
> 
> Keep up the hard training J.
> 
> BTW if you wanna hammer your legs you can always jump in on a session with me and garry!


Thanks Kami.

That would be brilliant mate if it suited you.

Gym's lookin amazin btw, glad its all workin out for you!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

So .. done the new routine as above, didnt enjoy it as much as usual .. though there was a few things new things i liked .. think im gonna have a sit down today and find a happy medium that suits me.

Working sets .. off the top of my head

Leg extensions - setting 9 x 1 set

Leg press - 260kg x 12 x 1 set

Hack squat - 100kg x 10 x 1 set

Lying ham curls - 25kg x 12 x 1 set

SLDL - 100kg x 8 x 1 set

Dumbell press - 60kg x 9 x 1 set

Seated side raise 30kg x 9 x 1 set

Behind neck shrugs - 120kg x 8 x 1 set

Enjoyed the leg extensions .. never done them before .. might rotate them into the new workout .. same with the hack squat.

Liked doing 2 hammy exercises .. there a real weak point so its time for some more volume.

Shrugs just arent for me i dont think .. dont enjoy them atall, tried most variations .. seated, dumbell, front barbell, behind barbell .. they just dont sit with me.

Decent workout .. not the best i've had .. gonna sit down tonight and sort out a new routine that suits.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST + TRICEPS*

Bench machine - 80kg x 10 x 1 set

Inc bench - 80kg x 8 x 1 + drop set

Fly's - 40kg x 10ish x 2 sets + drop set

French press - 25kg x 10 reps x 1 set

"" - 30kg x 8 x 1 set + drop set

Overhead cable - setting 11 x 6 x 1

"" - setting 10 x 9 x 1 + 2 drop sets

Cable crunch - 65kg x 12ish x 2 sets

Best workout i've had for a while .. first time i've ever used the chest press machine .. loved it .. felt it alot more in the chest than i do when i bench.

Not sure about french press .. got a torqued up feelin in my elbow during and after each set, need to take a look at them over the next couple of weeks .. Apart from that all good :thumb:

Only 2 work sets for the first 2 exercises .. chest press because i hadnt used it before .. just wanted a feel for it tonight. Inc bench due to spotter .. Will be 2 working sets next week.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice mate, looks solid to me. Maybe lower the weight on French press to start out? I noticed a twinge in the elbows as I started to lose the form. Elbows flared out as I tired and seemed to put more strain on the joint itself, as if trying to shift body position to bring other muscles into play.

Otherwise, solid mate. Last session before the new year?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you use an EZ bar mate or regular bar?

I was using a EZ bar .. closer kinda grip .. might be something to do with it? I dont really wanna lower the weight mate, wanna stay in the 8 rep sorta range, didnt feel like my form was too bad, my arms were rigid .. but maybe shifting body a little as you said thinking about it now.

Looks like it mate, Probably hit it on the Sunday, what bout you?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes mate, use EZ bar also. Maybe just positioning then bud.

In tomo morn for last back session then in Sunday for chest. Not out for new year, don't drink, so no reason not to go.

Do u get any twinges during skullcrushers? Essentially the same movement. Think I prefer seated after doing them, feel more solid during the movement.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Yes mate, use EZ bar also. Maybe just positioning then bud.
> 
> In tomo morn for last back session then in Sunday for chest. Not out for new year, don't drink, so no reason not to go.
> 
> Do u get any twinges during skullcrushers? Essentially the same movement. Think I prefer seated after doing them, feel more solid during the movement.


 Where do you place your hands .. narrow or wide?

It's a load of sh*te anyway mate, think i might be doing the same .. told my gf i wasnt interested this year, its always a let down and i dont like being told when to drink and go out and celebrate something i dont care about.

Skullcrushers .. i think so .. cant really remember .. i rotate them in anyway so i'll tell you next chest session. Yeah ino what you mean mate, feels like the downward momentum is making your arm less rigid .. maybe go slower on the negative?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Narrow mate, just feels more natural.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Gym was shut yesterday so went today.

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Deadlifts - 160 x 4 x 1 .. Easin myself back in.

Hammer row - 120 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Hammer row - 120 x 8 x 1

Cable row - setting 17 x 6 x 1 .. Have to drop weight now im doing more reps.

Cable row - setting 16 x 8 x 1

Narrow grip pullups - setting 13 x 6 x 1

Narrow grip pullups - setting 14 x 8 x 1

Dumbbell curl - 35 x 8 ish x 2 + drop sets

Rope hammer curl - 35 x 10ish x 2 + drop sets

Good workout .. Was talkin to Kami and he mentioned adding a 4th day (Which i was thinking of going back to anyway) where i focus on my weakest body parts, rotating them fortnightly. Gonna have a think and sort something out.

Also was talking bout back pump .. i dunno if its just me or if im expecting somethin that i shouldnt but .. I dont feel a great back pump .. nothing like i would in another muscle group like chest? I feel wider in my tshirt if that makes sense but no sort of thickness like you would after a chest day. Sound about right?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

FOOK ME!! Thats some heavy ass Hammer Rows. Nice going mate.

As to pump, i tend to feel big after a back workout, but not necessarily pumped. Dont know if thats what you mean also, but is only way i can describe it.

Nice lifting bud! :thumb:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

You think so mate? I thought that was pretty average .. Its not single arm row btw its both arms at the same time incase thats what you thought.

What i mean mate is like, after chest or arms etc .. the muscle feels fuller, but when i do back all i can really feel is my lats flaring, i dont feel a thickness to my back like i would if my chest was pumped.

Thanks mate, hows the first day of cut? I've never cut before so i dont have a clue what its like to be carb depleted!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

*Squats - 110 x 11 x 1* .. Gonna aim for around 12 reps from now on .. Spotter said my legs were buckling a little because i was going too deep, need to straighten that up.

*Leg ext - setting 9 x 11 x 1* .. Alot of people slate these but i actually quite like them.

*Leg ext - setting 9 x 11 x 1*

*Lying ham curl - 25 x 12 x 1* .. Somethings not right, i can feel clicking in my hamstrings when im doing these :confused1:

*Lying ham curl - 25 x 8 x 1*

*SLDL - Not worth talking about* .. my forms wrong, too much back not enough hammy's .. gonna need to look at some video's.

*Dumbbell press - 70kg x 10 x 1* .. *PB* Quite happy with the PB .. Been on 60kg for a while cause there's no 32.5's dumbbells but i took the jump and was suprised how many i repped .. though i think the bench may have been declined a bit much (Only bench availible)

*Dumbbell press - 70 kg x 8 x 1*

*Charles Glass laterals (Courtesy of 1Tonne) - 25 x 9 x 1* .. These are alot harder than i thought they would be, hard to keep the form .. might have to drop a weight.

*Charles Glass laterals - 25 x 8 x 1 + drop set*


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

CG Lats  How did you find em? I did exactly the same. Its an entirely different angle to norm lat raise so i had to drop way back to 12.5kg lol.

Leg ext get :thumb: from me. Great for pre-exhausting and/or finishing off after squats. Wicked pump/burn from them.

SLDL - what you think is wrong with that mate? I quite like them but have to concentrate a lot as i lose form quickly if i dont. Slight bend in the knees, but focus on slow negative and slightly faster coming up. If i went to fast, i'd lose the ham focus. Slight bend in knees, move the hips back to dip the weight, then forward to raise and squeeze glutes at peak. You are higher on weight than me on everything but i used to use max 80kg but got best feel from 60kg. Hope some of that helps.

Looking solid tho mate. Hope your well.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> CG Lats  How did you find em? I did exactly the same. Its an entirely different angle to norm lat raise so i had to drop way back to 12.5kg lol.
> 
> Leg ext get :thumb: from me. Great for pre-exhausting and/or finishing off after squats. Wicked pump/burn from them.
> 
> ...


They were a little awkward mate, gonna take a bit of gettin use to .. really felt it im my traps tbh, gonna give them a chance .. need to improve my form though.

Yeah mate legs are fuc*ed today lol, been on my knee's a few times at work and i've felt it when standing back up lol.

I dont think im gettin my hips back enough like you say and definately not concentrating enough on the negative .. see what i can do next week.

Be stoppin by your journal in a bit mate, hope the cuts started well.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Back on standby .. so training could suffer again but weather is getting better-ish so shouldnt be too busy hopefully.

Cant remember ever working out on a Friday night before .. here it is.

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press Machine - 85 x 11 x 1 .. PB .. Love this machine, great pump.

Chest Press Machine - 85 x 8 x 1

Dumbbell Incline - 70 x 8 x 1 .. PB

Dumbbell Incline - 70 x 6 x 1

Flies - 45 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Flies - 45 x 8 x 1 + Drop set

Dumbbell o/h - 30 x 10 x 1 .. First time i've done this in a long time .. Really liked gonna use it regular.

Dumbbell o/h - 30 x 8 x 1

Straight bar pushdown - 65 x 11 x 1

Straight bar pushdown - 65 x 8 x 1 + Drop set

Im really gonna need to buy a notepad .. I cant remember the exact reps on a few of those exercises, some are in the region of and some are definates.

After advice from my big mate Dorian, i made sure all reps were slow and controlled .. not that they werent before .. just made a point of doing it every rep, gonna make sure its the same for all exercises from now on unless i need to cheat a rep at the end or whatever.

I noticed after a few sets of straight bar pushdowns that i was leaning over the top of it and using a bit of shoulders, leaned back for the drop sets and made the tri's do the work .. alot harder, gonna need to sacrafice a bit of weight for form i think so might see them go down a kg or 2 next week.

Good workout.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Must have slept funny last night .. Woke up and my backs killing me .. its just a dull pain but whenever i let my head go forward it gives me a sharp pain just off the right of my spine.

Hopefully get a good nights sleep tonight and it will sort itself out and i can go gym tomorow .. back ironically.

No call-outs so far .. murder being stuck in the house all day waiting for a phone call that might not come. Very bored!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Woke up today and back was alot better, could still feel it but no where near as much.

Wasnt sure weather to go gym or not, but ended up going .. didnt get any jip at all, decent workout.

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 140 x 4 x 1 .. 1st time. Dont kill you as much as deads but mega lower back pump.

Barbell Row - 95 x 11 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 95 x 8 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 8 x 1

CGPD - Setting 9 x 9 x 1

CGPD - Setting 9 x 8 x 1

Dumbbell Curl - 40 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Dumbbell Curl - 40 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Concentrations - 15 x 8 x 1 + Forced Negatives

Concentrations - 15 x 6 x 1 + Forced Negatives

Will be movin up on the Barbell Rows and Wide Rows next week.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice mate, looking good as always. Glad the back sorted itself out for the most of it.

Can't remember and haven't asked, you on some form of cycle or are u a dirty little natty?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nvm lol, your all natty, just checked! I have a memory like a fish. How's the diet going mate? Still the same as the one you initially posted or have you jumbled it up some?

Whatever your doing your still progressing at a solid rate so good job mate.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Nice mate, looking good as always. Glad the back sorted itself out for the most of it.
> 
> Can't remember and haven't asked, you on some form of cycle or are u a dirty little natty?


 Yeah mate, should be gone by tomorow hopefully .. unless i made it worse today lol. Feels fine though.

No mate, dirty little natty just like yourself. Dont think i'll ever go down that route tbh, but never say never. You plan to?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Nvm lol, your all natty, just checked! I have a memory like a fish. How's the diet going mate? Still the same as the one you initially posted or have you jumbled it up some?
> 
> Whatever your doing your still progressing at a solid rate so good job mate.


Lol sound mate. Diet's pretty much the same, still sneeking the odd xmas chocolate leftover in but we're talkin nothing.

Im looking to replace meal 2 with a chicken meal instead of having a shake but im gonna need to find something i can really stick to. Chicken can get borin easy.

Want to vary the sources a bit aswell or i would have the chilli i have for meal 3 .. could eat it all day.

Yeah mate most weights are going up regular, after talkin to Kami, decided to stop trainin in the lower rep range aiming for strength like i was. Aiming for 12 lower body and 8 upper now .. aslong as im progressing with the weight regular im still getting stonger .. might aswell do it in the hypertrophy rep range.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes mate, I initially started in the strength range and swapped over to hyper around 4 months ago. Nice shock to the system. Reverting to strength after my cut I would hazard a guess.

And like you say, not going to say nevr, but def not something I have in mind for atleast the next 3-4 years.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Back is playing up again .. Not stopping me work out but I know its there, hopefully be away by next back session.

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Hack Squat - 100 x 13 x 1 .. PB .. Hard on the knee's these, might invest in some knee wraps.

Hack Squat - 100 x 11 x 1

Leg Ext - Setting 10 x 11 x 1 .. PB

Leg Ext - Setting 10 x 8 x 1

Ham Curls - Setting 9 x Cant remember x 1 .. Poor, i know.

SLDL - Again .. not worth noting, think my form was a little better .. Felt it in hammy's but still mega back pump. Gettin p*ssed off with it.

Shoulder Press - 70kg x 9 x 1 .. Think i had a better incline angle this time.

Shoulder Press - 70kg x 8 x 1

Cable Side Raise - Setting 3 x 11 x 1 .. 1st time, was alright .. Decent pump.

Cable Side Raise - Setting 3 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

Been trying alot of exercises i havent done for a long time recently. I had stuck by the same movements for a while previous to this journal. Gonna eventually stream line the exercises and use the ones i think work the best.

Dont know weather to add another shoulder exercise or not. 2 dosent seem like much and i dont do anything specifically for rear delt, though it probably gets hit on back day.

SLDL is p*ssing me off big time, i just cant get my form right, i've watched video's and listened to people explain it and its just not happening. Maybe i've got something wrong with my back!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What weight are u using on the SLDLs mate? Maybe it's just not an exercise for you (insert Dunnow face here)

Sorry to hear about you back again bud, maybe do some light work high rep on any back movements for next 10 days or so.

I love working rear delts. Lying reverse fly, makes me feel strong. Will def get hit on back workouts but honestly, would prob do a set or two of direct rear felt work. Wouldn't take 10mins, such a small muscle mate. Saying that, I do shoulders on a separate day so is easy so say extend it 10mins when Legs already a heavy workout due to legs. Personally if it were me, I'd drop the side raise as lateral delt should get worked by the press, especially if doing standing military press. Also find I get more focus on lateral side head and front head if I do a more vertical press. Hope that makes sense. So 80 degree bench and bring bar to front of forehead rather than clavicle. Sorry if not making sense lol


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> What weight are u using on the SLDLs mate? Maybe it's just not an exercise for you (insert Dunnow face here)
> 
> Sorry to hear about you back again bud, maybe do some light work high rep on any back movements for next 10 days or so.
> 
> I love working rear delts. Lying reverse fly, makes me feel strong. Will def get hit on back workouts but honestly, would prob do a set or two of direct rear felt work. Wouldn't take 10mins, such a small muscle mate. Saying that, I do shoulders on a separate day so is easy so say extend it 10mins when Legs already a heavy workout due to legs. Personally if it were me, I'd drop the side raise as lateral delt should get worked by the press, especially if doing standing military press. Also find I get more focus on lateral side head and front head if I do a more vertical press. Hope that makes sense. So 80 degree bench and bring bar to front of forehead rather than clavicle. Sorry if not making sense lol


Started with 60kg, went upto 100kg but i should have stuck with 60kg and focussed on form till i have it right.

No worries mate, nothing major just a little niggle, back will be Saturday probably so should be ok.

Yeah mate, I had it in on shoulder day for a couple of weeks, tried some facepulls and rear delt fly machine, was fine but i just feel just now I can leave the little things like rear delts and even calves and focus on the big things until i have enough size, they'll both get hit in other compounds but who knows .. maybe i would be better doing them, they dont take long do they?

Ino what your saying mate, the bench must be around 80 degrees when i do shoulder press or military, cant get comfortable when its inclined closer to 90 degrees .. What head do you mean by "Lateral side head" I take it that's middle? I just know them as, anterior, posterior and middle, or front, rear and middle lol.

Im gonna take a look at your shoulder day, do you do an exercise for each head? Or do front and middle get hit together and you hit rear by itself?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally I press, Lat raise and rear delt. Hit each head separately and directly, than do shrugs for traps.

Lateral is middle. I'm not great with terminology lol, something I'm still learning myself.

Happy to follow bud, everyone needs motivation and someone to put ideas into their mind. Is main reason I run mine. Could log it all on my laptop but lots of people have changed my ideas and workout ethic so will keep it going.

Oh one thug you did mention, yes when I finish up my cut, going to move away from direct workto strength range compound focused. Back down to 5-6 rep range and lose a lot of the small muscle focus. Just haven't done it for a while so will prob do me some good. Shoulders is just one of those days that doesn't take much to focus on all 3 heads.

Just found south park the movie on fiver so off to watch that. I got shoulders myself tomo so early night on the cards. Laters bud!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press Machine - 90 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Chest Press Machine - 90 x 6 x 1

Barbell Incline - 80 x 9 x 1 .. PB (Reps)

Barbell Incline - 80 x 8 x 1

Flies - 45 x 11 x 1

Flies - 45 x 11 x 1 + Drop set

Dumbbell o/h - 30 x 11 x 1

Dumbbell o/h - 30 x cant remember x 1

Straight bar pushdown - 65 x 11 x 1 .. Probably leaning over this too much so reduced weight

Straight bar pushdown - 60 x 8 x 1 + Drop set.

Decent workout, im PB'ing every week just now .. but only because im trying to figure out my 8 rep max for alot of exercises so its gonna slow down a bit soon.

Looking for some new tricep exercises if anyone's got any ideas?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Tricep is Ofcourse 3 muscles. If you search in the form and technique area there's a post by one of the big guys about 3 exercises to hit each head. Off top of my head here's what I remember.

The long head is the biggest and is stimulated by over the head work so seated French press or skull crushers. Elbows in so comfortable and lock the arms. Move from the elbow only and extend weight up.

Tricep ext pushing down with palms facing the floor is another.

And as far as I remember , same exercise, lower weight and palms facing up work the outside of Tricep. Can't remember all the names but it's a great read. Titled something like want bigger arms , work the triceps"

Saw a Dorian Yates video that also advised staying away from close grip bench press as it's too similar to bench press and brings in too much delt and chest.

Have seen some good improvements myself as j use those exact 3. I would do dips but currently my weight is too high fory strength level.

Hope that helps. If u can't findthe thread, I have it subbed so will link it for you when back on my laptop.

Great PBS mate, Congrats!!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah mate, I watched a Dorian video last week and he mentioned the above head work for largest tricep head.

Vaguely remember skimming that thread before mate but thanks for bringing it up, should come in handy.

Yeah mate he mentioned that bout CGBP aswell .. It was the blood and guts series Rekless posted.

Gonna find that mate, il let you know if im having trouble and you can sort us with a link.

Thanks mate!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

No worries mate, really hope it helps bud.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not UKM but is this the same? Couldnt find the post on here.

http://www.hypermuscles.com/f69/you-want-big-arms-work-your-triceps-1675/


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 140 x 8 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 100 x 11 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 100 x 11 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 8 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 8 x 1

Barbell Curl - 25 x 9 x 1

Barbell Curl - 25 x cant remember x 1

Preachers - 25 x 9 x 1 +

Preachers - 25 x 5 x 1 + 2 Drop Sets

Good workout, gonna need to go up quite a bit with the half shin deads .. aiming for 4-6 reps. Really like these, nice change from deads because you cant just let the weight drop on the negative.

Barbell row was strong today, suprised with the reps, that will go up too.

Back is still got a niggle, still dosent stop me from working out but if its not gonna be away by next back session i'll need to skip it, let it rest and hopefully get rid of it.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

DLs could prob move up to 155 quite nicely mate. Solid work.

Sorry to hear the back isnt 100% yet. Maybe your right and just need a week off it. Considered a sports massage? maybe break down some knots?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> DLs could prob move up to 155 quite nicely mate. Solid work.
> 
> Sorry to hear the back isnt 100% yet. Maybe your right and just need a week off it. Considered a sports massage? maybe break down some knots?


Yeah mate, started low with it being a new movement so just tryin to figure out my weights, 150+ looks good though mate.

Never done anything like that before mate, I've always just gave things time and they've healed. If i were to take time off and it still didnt sort itself out, then i would definately look into it. You had experience with them before?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

No bud, not personally but my training partner swears by them. Used to have them quite regularly when cash wasnt as tight (isnt it for most people lol) and he said he always instantly felt looser. And they were able to tell him where he had underlying issues that need focus.

Hopefully planning to have one post cut so body is nice and refreshed.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 110 x 14 x 1 .. PB + Drop Set

Leg Ext - Setting 10 x 12 x 1 .. PB

Leg Ext - Setting 10 x 10 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 12 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 8 x 1

SLDL - 60 x 10 x 1

SLDL - 60 x 8 x 1

Shoulder Press - 70 x 6 x 1

Shoulder Press - 70 x 4 x 1 + Drop set

Side Raise - 15 x cant remember x 1

Side Raise 15 x cant remember x 1 + 2 Drop Sets

Missed gym yesterday, been doing day on, day off, repeat for a while and been enjoying it but had to work late last night so went tonight.

Good session, happy with the squat reps, going up next week, been bitchin out of leg press after squats recently so i'll be bringing them back in next week.

Finally got a good feeling during SLDL, no bend in the knee suits me best .. so it will be that way from now on, just need to get some weight on the bar now!

Dumbbell press went down for reps tonight, i had the bench almost at around 90 degree and although i didnt get the reps, it felt better so might keep it that way regardless of weight.

Cant remember the reps for side raise but it was some good sets, really good pump, best shoulder pump i've had for a while and its probably down to the shoulder press angle before hand.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press Machine - 95 x 8 x 1 .. PB

Chest Press Machine - 95 x 6 x 1 + Drop Set

Dumbbell incline - 70 x 8 x 1

Dumbbell incline - 70 x 6 x 1 + Drop Set

Flies - 45 x 9 x 1

Flies - 45 x 8 x 1 + Drop set

Had a mess around with some tricep exercises, tried some different things but never came across anything I really liked, realised I got a much better feeling using cables though.

Gonna have to look at some other stuff though cause I keep using the same movements all the time.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 150 x 5 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 105 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 105 x 7 x 1

Cable Row - Setting 16 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Cable Row - Setting 16 x 8 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 7 x 1

Barbell Curl - 25 x 9 x 1

Barbell Curl - 25 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Preachers - 25 x 9 x 1 +

Preachers - 25 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Good workout, got a decent back pump, made sure i contracted fully .. pulling the shoulder blades tight together.

Those deads are brutal, but i can see the benefit of using them over regular deads or rack lifts .. but i dont see many people on here doing it this way if any.

Feel like i've found my weights on all my workouts now so im expecting PB's to really slow down a bit.

The hard work starts now.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to do those sort of deads mate. Actually found my form was much better as once I reached the bottom of the movement I often lost lower back control. Found I keep much straighter if not hitting bottom.

Looks like a solid session mate and seems your definitely coming to your mark. Looks good mate!!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 115 x 13 x 1 .. PB

Leg Press - 270 x 14 x 1 .. PB

Leg Press - 270 x 12 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 12 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 8 x 1

SLDL - 60 x Mess Around x 1

SLDL - 60 x Mess Around x 1

Military Press - 60 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Military Press - 60 x 8 x 1 + Drop set

Seated Side Raise - 15 x 9 x 1

Seated Side Raise - 15 x 7 x 1+ Drop Set

Considering my previous squat PB was 140 for 4, I'm happy that the weight is catching up with the reps being alot higher .. hopefully in a few months time il be squatting 140 for 10+.

First time i've leg pressed for a few weeks, pretty decent sets, felt like i had more in me but was hesitant with no spotter.

Said it last week lol but i think i've finally for my form for SLDL. Kami sorted me out .. Straight legs, narrower stance, deep reps, squeeze glutes on the way up and keep the bar close to my shins which keeps the tension off my back .. makes a big difference.

Military press felt good, little unsure where to bring the bar to on the way down? Till arms are parallel? Or below parallel?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Great reps on the squat mate, good stuff.

Glad you got the Sldl down. Done them myself today and prob going to be a session or two before feel fully comfortable with them again.

As to mil press, I've heard varying options on this. Some say parallel but can't help but think that reduces the rom and doesn't work full length of he delt.

2options I prefer are either to clavicle (think that's right) or use the rack and set the bars just above the lowest part of the movement. I know a few guys here seem to think if you bring the bar down and push back up from a dead stop you build more explosive power.

Guess it depends on main aim. Would say whatever feels comfortable. Not that that really helps lol.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Training looking good mate. I know what you mean when you said your lifting's about the same as mine. You seem to be strong on the same exercises as me too. Deads and squats looking very strong. (My two favourite exercises  )

Good work on the 13 repper for the squatting Monday, sounds tough!

Regarding the military press; on the way down I'd say to bring the barbell just below parallel to get that added ROM like 1Tonne says. On the way up though, if I'm targeting the delts I try to stop just before lockout to try not to take the tension off the delts. Some may say you should lockout because it's a compound which should work tris fully too but I like to place more emphasis on my shoulders when doing mil press.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press Machine - 95 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Chest Press Machine - 95 x 5 x 1

Dumbbell incline - 70 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Dumbbell incline - 70 x 8 x 1

Crossover - 70 x 8 x 1

Crossover - 70 x 6 x 1 + Drop set

Tricep Press Machine - Setting 16 x 11 x 1

Tricep Press Machine - Setting 16 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

O/H Cable - Setting 11 x 6 x 1

O/H Cable - Setting 10 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

Cable Crunches

Good workout .. Couple of PB's again, some have went down though due trying to use better form.

Will be going for 100 next week with chest press, going up on dumbbell press aswell.

Done cable crossovers different from usual tonight, had been doing it outwards like i was going to hug a tree or something but seen a few vids and brought it in towards the bollocks instead .. Much better, felt it alot more and as a result gonna have to drop weight a little, which isnt a bad thing.

Been toying with only doing isolation exercises on triceps after watchin the Dorian vids flyin about but done some tricep press tonight, which i actually quite like but im leaning over it too much and bringing shoulders in too much so gonna get the form right next time and lighten the weight a little.

Using a bigger range of motion with O/H cable aswell so the reps went down tonight, same applies .. pick the right weight next week and do them properly.

Keep forgetting to put cable crunches in .. do them at the end of every chest session, dont really bother with the reps, not too bothered about abs at the moment.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Training looking good mate. I know what you mean when you said your lifting's about the same as mine. You seem to be strong on the same exercises as me too. Deads and squats looking very strong. (My two favourite exercises  )
> 
> Good work on the 13 repper for the squatting Monday, sounds tough!
> 
> Regarding the military press; on the way down I'd say to bring the barbell just below parallel to get that added ROM like 1Tonne says. On the way up though, if I'm targeting the delts I try to stop just before lockout to try not to take the tension off the delts. Some may say you should lockout because it's a compound which should work tris fully too but I like to place more emphasis on my shoulders when doing mil press.


Yeah mate brutal, aiming for failure at 12 so squat will be up next week.

Same mate, i try not to lock out on any exercise, will be doing them slightly below parralel like you and 1Tonne say.

Thanks for stopping by BTW!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good workout bud.

100kg bench should be An easy 6-8 mate. 15 on 95kg is impressive stuff. Last time I did 95 I got 3 lol.

Nice and strong. Will be keeping an eye out for this one


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good workout bud.
> 
> 100kg bench should be An easy 6-8 mate. 15 on 95kg is impressive stuff. Last time I did 95 I got 3 lol.
> 
> Nice and strong. Will be keeping an eye out for this one


Minds its a machine mate so not strictly bench, but i know what you mean. Probably easier in comparison to bench.

Stopped flat benching a wee while back, i really dont feel it in chest as much as other exercises, plus dont want too much delt involvment, so if im benching its incline and i'll maybe give decline a bash soon .. and dumbells are the way to go i think, get a nice stretch on the negative.

Been really concentrating on the negative with chest press and honestly mate its a great machine if you've never used it, amazin chest pump.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Never been a huge machine fan. Used Lat machines as couldn't handle BW pull ups. Did a lot of machine work for back recently, but other than that, not really.

Find I get a great stretch doing slow flies with a 2sec hold at the bottom.

Also watched some YouTube clips about flat benching. Used to just lay down and push not really thinking about it. Since watching tho, get much better pec involvement from them now as have better body posture through the movement. Used pec Dec a few times but find I lean other and bring too much shoulder in.

Looking good tho bud, machine or not, great lifting.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 150 x 7 x 1 .. PB

Hammer Row - 120 x 10 x 1

Hammer Row - 120 x 9 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 8 x 1

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 7 x 1 + Drop set

Pullups - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 7 x 1

Seated Curl - 17.5 x 16 x 1 .. Both arms

Seated Curl - 17.5 x 14 x 1 .. Both arms + Drop set

Concentrations - 15 x 7 x 1 +

Concentrations - 15 x 6 x 1 + Forced negatives

Good sesh, couldnt believe how many reps i got on deadlift, had to count the bar again cause i thought i had forgot to put a plate on or something lol.

Tried to row the wide cable rows to chest but couldnt really get comfortable doing it, its like the angle where the cable is coming from is too low .. and its not adjustable.

Nothing much else to report .. Put on a quite a bit of weight in the last week, but diet hasnt varied which is weird, think i need a big sh*t lol.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> DLs could prob move up to *155* quite nicely mate. Solid work.


I just love to quote myself 

155kg for 4-5 would be spot on mate. Great lifting. :thumb:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I just love to quote myself
> 
> 155kg for 4-5 would be spot on mate. Great lifting. :thumb:


Haha  .. It will be going up next week definately mate, do my best to prove you wrong and get 6 

Should have put it up this week put forgot to mark it on my little plan thing i take to the gym and couldnt remember last weeks reps off the top of my head.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 120 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Leg Press - 280 x 16 x 1 .. PB

Leg Press - 280 x 11 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 19 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 11 x 11 x 1

SLDL - 60 x 11 x 1

SLDL - 70 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Smith Press - 60 x 12 x 1

Smith Press - 60 x 7 x 1

Side Raise - 15 x 10 x 1

Side Raise - 15 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Really couldnt be ar*ed today, bit of a sh*te day at work, just wanted to get it over and done with but ended up a decent session.

No spot at squats .. could have maybe got one or two more but was a bit reluctant.

Went up a setting on Ham Curl but might put it back down, dont feel i was controlling it too well, maybe just going through the movements a bit.

First time i've done Smith Press for a while, really liked it .. shoulders were really pumped after it.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Work can be a pain in the ass mate. Session looks good bud so wouldn't worry bout it. Relax tonight, is new day tomo.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press Machine - 100 x 8 x 1 .. PB

Chest Press Machine - 100 x 4 x 1

Dumbbell incline - 75 x 8 x 1 .. PB

Dumbbell incline - 75 x 7 x 1

Crossover - 70 x 8 x 1

Crossover - 70 x 6 x 1 + Drop set

Dips - Bodyweight - 13 x 1

Dips - Bodyweight - 7 x 1 + Set of close push up's for triceps

O/H Cable - Setting 10 x 9 x 1

O/H Cable - Setting 10 x 9 x 1 + Drop Set

Cable Crunches

Well .. Not expecting to go up on any exercises next week, tonight was solid, didnt get any more than 8 with any of the big lifts.

Added in a set of close push up's for triceps after dips, seen Skip Hill do it in the Longevity dvd someone posted up a couple of weeks ago, still to watch it properly but skipped through all his workouts.

Love O/H Cable, get a great range of motion and stretch.

Mentioned it in a previous post, weight has shot up in the last fortnight, just weighed myself and i was 14st 10lbs .. I know thats not morning weight but still, cant expect to lost that much overnight, 4lbs max?

So say 14st 6lbs tomorow morning, thats up about 4lbs since i started this journal 8 weeks ago. Maybe a bit fast? I dont feel any fatter but feeling a little paranoid, took a pic earlier so i'll post it up in a bit for comparison.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

4lbs in 8 weeks is good going in my eyes mate. 1lb every two weeks is a healthy solid gain.

Your pushing PBS every week so must be building new muscle. Wouldn't worry to be honest bud.

And Ofcourse Congrats on the PBS again. Very nice to see mate. Also saw that skip video u mentioned. Some interesting stuff in them.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> 4lbs in 8 weeks is good going in my eyes mate. 1lb every two weeks is a healthy solid gain.
> 
> Your pushing PBS every week so must be building new muscle. Wouldn't worry to be honest bud.
> 
> And Ofcourse Congrats on the PBS again. Very nice to see mate. Also saw that skip video u mentioned. Some interesting stuff in them.


Hope so mate.

Somec*nt at ma work joked i had a double chin earlier in the week and its played on my mind. But he's a know it all c*nt and gives it big licks about his diet and training all the time. He's an older guy though, out of shape now but still goes hard at his cardio. Nice guy but always has to have an opinion and be right.

Thanks mate appreciate it, you watch it all the way through? Its long as fook!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Diet hasn't changed, but weight for some reason has started to go up quicker.

Tensing my stomach in picture, couldnt post up a pic of my pregnant relaxed belly lol.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Going by the pic mate you got nothing to worry about. Crack on and enjoy the size gains.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 160 x 5 x 1 .. PB

Barbell Row - 100 x 11 x 1

Barbell Row - 100 x 9 x 1

Cable Row - Setting 16 x 10 x 1

Cable Row - Setting 16 x 9 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 9 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 7 x 1

Ezbar Curl - 25 x 9 x 1

Ezbar Curl - 25 x 6 x 1 + Drop Set

Hammer Cable - 35 x 9 x 1 +

Hammer Cable - 35 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Had a bit of a headache before gym, decided to go anyway, dont usually do 2 days in a row, but wont be able to make it tomorrow so went tonight instead.

Head got worse with dead's but has practically went now just about, PB'd anyway so cant complain.

Held the static a bit more tonight on the rows, felt better, could feel it instantly.

Barbell row will definitely go up next week, see how I feel with cable rows next time, cheated out a few reps with them at the end so maybe not ready to move up yet.

Decent session all in.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still moving forward bud, very nice.

Enjoy the days rest bud.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 125 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Leg Ext - Setting 10 x 16 x 1

Leg Ext - Setting 11 x 13 x 1 .. PB

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 17 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 12 x 1

SLDL - 70 x 8 x 1

SLDL - 70 x 7 x 1

Smith Press - 65 x 13 x 1 .. PB

Smith Press - 65 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

Seated Side Raise - 15 x 9 x 1

Seated Side Raise - 15 x 8 x 1 + 2 Drop Sets

Had a couple of days off, was meant to go yesterday but something unavoidable came up.

Had a headache coming and going for the last 2 days so wasnt really looking forward to it, but ended up being a decent session.

Squats took there toll, added another 5kg and i really struggled with the last 2.

Smith press went well again, going up next week.

Thats about it really. Looking forward to chest + tri's on tuesday.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press - 100 x 8 x 1

Chest Press - 100 x 3 x 1 + Drop Set

Smith Incline - Not worth talking about

Smith Incline - Not worth talking about

Crossover - 70 x 10 x 1 .. PB

Crossover - 70 x 7 x 1 + Drop set

Dips - Bodyweight - 10 x 1

Dips - Bodyweight - 8 x 1 + Set of close push up's for triceps

Flat Bar Pushdown - 60 x 12 x 1

Flat Bar Pushdown - 60 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Cable Crunches

Not the best workout, rushed it a little.

Been trying to PB every week and maybe not focusing on the negative as much because of it, might drop chest press back and concentrate on the movement a little more.

Gym was mobbed, got landed with the smith machine as the bench was taken and there was about 20 people huddled round the dumbbells. No use! Smith is narrow as hell, kept banging my elbows off it, couple of sh*tty sets, hopefully wont have to use it again anytime soon.

Not been up for it as much the last 2 sessions, some stuff on my mind at the mo. Will probably take a day off work this week, need to stuff organised and it will sort itself out for next week.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Half Shin Deads - 160 x 7 x 1 .. PB

T Bar Row - 70 x 8 x 1

T Bar Row - 70 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 9 x 1 .. PB

Wide Cable Row - Setting 14 x 7 x 1 + Drop Set

Pullups - Setting 14 x 7 x 1

Pullups - Setting 14 x 6 x 1

Ezbar Curl - 25 x 9 x 1

Ezbar Curl - 25 x 6 x 1 + Drop Set

Preachers - 25 x 6 x 1

Preachers - 20 x 8 x 1

Good session, PB'd on deadlifts again but my form may have been off a little, will keep that weight one more week to be sure.

Not done T Bar Rows in ages .. Really like them, could really feel it in my middle back. My heart was racing really fast after the first set, more so than any other exercise, was kinda weird.

Pullups went down tonight, put that down to the drop sets on T Bar and Wide Cables. Working up to bodyweight reps, could probably crack out 4 or something but want to get to 8 atleast so will stick to assisted and try and progress.

Just ate a plate full tin of beans with steak cause i couldnt be bothered making potatoes or rice


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*LEGS AND SHOULDERS*

Squats - 125 x 10 x 1 + Drop Set .. PB

Leg Press - 290 x 14 x 1 .. PB

Leg Press - 290 11 x 11 x 1 + Drop Set

Ham Curl - Setting 10 x 16 x 1

Ham Curl - Setting 8 x 16 x 1

Medial Delt Press - 50 x 10 x 1

Medial Delt Press - 50 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

Side Raise - 15 x 10 x 1

Side Raise - 15 x 9 x 1 + Drop Set

Another PB on squats cant complain .. 140 is getting closer! Drop set was brutal.

Tried to Focus on getting depth on the leg press, PB'd but maybe some reps could have been deeper. Again drop set was solid, struggling to walk up the stairs in my house!

Ham curl i fell like im holding myself in, maybe weight is too much, can feel it in my lower back, might drop it down and focus on form.

Didnt do SLDL today, back was mega pumped and some one decided to do dumbbell press in the rack so i skipped it this week.

Clicked the bench up a notch and focused on the medial head with shoulder press, feel the difference straight away, was fatigued by the time i started side raises.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

Chest Press - 90 x 8 x 1

Chest Press - 90 x 4 x 1 + Drop Set

Dumbbell Decline - 60 x 12 x 1

Dumbbell Decline - 60 x 10 x 1

Crossover - 40 x See Below

Dips - Bodyweight - 10 x 1

Dips - Bodyweight - 8 x 1 + Set of close push up's for triceps

Overhead Cable - Setting 10 x 11 x 1

Overhead Cable - Setting 10 x 8 x 1 + Drop Set

Cable Crunches

Sacrificed some weight for slower slightly better form on Chest Press .. Will build up from there. First time ive done Dumbbell Decline .. Felt good, will be keepin it around.

Done crossovers as Prodiver suggested, slight bend in the arm down to bollocks, had to take quite a bit off the stack to do so but defo feels better.

Dip reps arent improving yet, and mid set i thought .. "Am i supposed to go below parallel here or hit parallel" .. So advice appreciated!


----------

